# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  DO SARMs HAVE SIDE EFFECTS????

## GREAKWESSNIPES

Hi.

Do SARMs have side effects?

What are they?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

there are currently three or four logs on them check them out in the section,

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

Thanx bro!

I will do!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Only side I have is my penis is getting bigger everyday!!!! LMFAO!!! 

No sides yet.....

----------


## endus

> Only side I have is my penis is getting bigger everyday!!!! LMFAO!!! 
> 
> No sides yet.....


We're using different formula... I think they sent me shrinking formula!  :Smilie:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> We're using different formula... I think they sent me shrinking formula!



 :Haha:  :Haha: 

Your taking too much!!! If you take less your penis gets bigger!!!!

----------


## bass

LOL...are you guys sure you’re not taking Viagra???!!!

the most common side effect is vision yellow tint color and weak vision at night, i am doing a blood test next week and will see if my Test got suppressed a little, hopefully not, but one of our members test was suppressed a little...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> LOL...are you guys sure youre not taking Viagra???!!!
> 
> the most common side effect is vision yellow tint color and weak vision at night, i am doing a blood test next week and will see if my Test got suppressed a little, hopefully not, but one of our members test was suppressed a little...


Bass please post your blood work...I think it will be very interesting! Are you getting your lipid values also? I would like to know if it affects the liver in anyway due to taking it orally. Thanks for the great information.

----------


## bass

i will as soon as i get it, i am doing kidneys, liver, test and others...

----------


## tballz

I believe soft stool is another side effect.

----------


## bass

> I believe soft stool is another side effect.


you are right...

----------

